# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Bloedvaten in onderbeen

## afrand

Al een paar jaar ben ik onder behandeling van vaatchirurg, uiteindelijk een bypass in linkerbovenbeen, maar heb ook last van rechterbeen, nu blijkt dat ik maar een bloedvat heb in rechter bovenbeen, en je hoort er drie te hebben, vanaf de knie de andere niet meeer te zien, wat kan men verder hier aan doen???
kan niet verder lopen dan 400 meter, met mijn 63 jaar te kort

----------


## afrand

sorry, heb maar een bloedvat in RECHTER ONDERBEEN

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo afrand,

Vervelend dat u niet zo ver kunt lopen!
Heeft de bypass in u linkerbeen wel geholpen?
Heeft u deze vraag al neergelegd bij de vaatchirurg?
Weet u ook wat de oorzaak is van het niet kunnen zien van u bloedvaten?
Ik heb hier zelf geen ervaring mee, maar ik had even verder gekeken en kwam erop uit dat er verschillende oorzaken zijn waardoor er (een deel van) een bloedvat mist of niet te zien is bv door vernauwing, afsterving of andere oorzaken.
Afhankelijk van de oorzaak zijn er verschillende behandelingen die kunnen helpen; medicijnen, een dotterbehandeling, een bypass of in het ergste geval amputatie. 
Het beste kunt u deze vraag voorleggen aan de vaatchirurg of aan een andere specialist.
Heel veel sterkte en ik hoop dat er een goede oplossing komt!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## afrand

Dat ze de bloedvaten niet zien komt omdat ze verschrompeld zijn,
ze kunnen ok geen bypass maken, vanaf de knieholte is er nog maar 1 bloedvat naar beneden, andere twee zijn echt weg, ze gaan nog een keer bespreken of een stent plaatsen in bovenbeen zinvol is, maar daar twijfelen ze over, is niets meer aan te doen

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo afrand,

Vervelend dat 2 bloedvaten helemaal weg zijn en dat er geen oplossing is om dat weer goed te krijgen  :Frown: 
Ik hoop dat het plaatsen van een stent mogelijk is...wanneer komt daar uitsluitsel over?
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## afrand

15 maart gaan ze nog overleggen of het wel zin heeft stents te plaatsen in bovenbeen, misschien krijg ik daardoor iets meer doorstroming in onderbeen,
als dat niet gedaan wordt, dan doen ze voorlopig niets, te gevaarlijk, heb nu nog 2 benen, dan misschien niet meer

----------


## Luuss0404

Wel spannend hoor dat je volgende week uitslag krijgt!
Ik hoop dat ze iets kunnen doen, want ik neem aan dat als ze niks doen de kans bestaat dat die laatste bloedvat overbelast raakt...
Heel veel succes!

----------

